# Morph discussion/Looking for auratus pics



## jdart16 (Jun 5, 2008)

Ok im currently working on a semi-large personal project and I need a few things cleared up.

1.) Green and Bronze and blue and bronze are the same morph correct? As both produce offspring of the other color.

2.) I have seen the capira morph available in the green/blue and black form but not the brown/cream form, is the latter available in the U.S. and I'm just missing it?

3.) Are microspots just a variation within the various bronze morphs?



Ok also Im looking for pictures of the following auratus morphs

Capira
Taboga
Hawaiian 
Reticulated 
ancon hill
blue and black
black
highland bronze
Nic. Green and Black
Costa Rican Green and Black

Any pictures I will use will be credited to their owners.

Thanks ahead of time, Justin


----------



## skylsdale (Sep 16, 2007)

Just a quick response as I don't currently have the time to respond to each point: "Reticulated" aren't an actual morph, but natural variation that occurs within Taboga/Hawaiian frogs that people have perpetuated through line breeding...same with the "Microspot" (although I don't remember if those are from El Cope-type frogs or standard bronze frogs).


----------



## jdart16 (Jun 5, 2008)

I am aware they are just a variation but I would still like to find a nice picture of one to add to the list.

I think I recall reading in one source that they only occurred in the Hawaiian population, I thought they occured in both the Hawaiian taboga and the standard taboga is this correct?

Justin


----------



## skylsdale (Sep 16, 2007)

To say they only occur in the Oahu frogs is a bit absurd as the Oahu frogs were collected from the Taboga population and, generally speaking, aren't that far removed from their origins (generation-wise). The last issue of _Leaf Litter Magazine_ has a pretty in-depth article about auratus morphs/populations and has a picture of a Taboga auratus with a reticulated pattern that was taken on Taboga.


----------



## brooklyndartfrogs (Nov 19, 2005)

I have some nice pics of hawaiian and a few of the highland bronze.
Andy


----------



## jdart16 (Jun 5, 2008)

Thanks, Anyone else with pics?

Justin


----------



## jdart16 (Jun 5, 2008)

Also here are the sources refering to reticulateds as only occuring in Hawaiians.

PUMILIO.COM - Frog Of The Month
_The “Reticulated auratus” (a.k.a. “Network pattern”) is a naturally occurring variant in the “Hawaiian auratus” population. Although reticulated animals can occasionally be found in other areas of Manoa Valley in Hawaii, the majority of reticulated animals are found on the northwest side of the valley_


http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/care-sheets/14619-dendrobates-auratus-novice.html
_auratus are actually a variant withing the 'Hawaiian' form, and are not a true morph. _


----------



## skylsdale (Sep 16, 2007)

Actually, Pumilio.com is only discussing the Hawaiian auratus in that profile description, so they mentioned the reticulated pattern as being found within those animals, but nowhere do they state that this is exclusive to those animals. On the contrary, in the beginning they state that all Hawaiian frogs were founded by a colony of animals collected on Taboga. So, technically, these are Tabogan auratus on Oahu, so we're dealing with the genetic pool from Taboga. 

Regarding the care sheet's claim that the Hawaiian form "has undergone enough change to be a valid seperate morph"...I would like to see whatever evidence the author(s) considered to come to that conclusion as I know many people much smarter and more versed than myself in island biogeography and genetics that would not be so quick to make such a bold claim.


----------



## jdart16 (Jun 5, 2008)

I was just wondering if perhaps because of the limited number of animals introduced to Oahu the traits for reticulation were more concentrated and that is why they were produced only from hawaiian. Of course I have no background in this and extremely limited knowledge so its all speculation.

I agree completely with you that to say that these traits could only exist in the Hawaiian population dosn't seem likely, but I just wanted to double check my info

And I think I see the problem now I read this sentence
_The “Reticulated auratus” (a.k.a. “Network pattern”) is a naturally occurring variant in the “Hawaiian auratus” population_
as stating that it only occurs in the Hawaiian population, when really its just saying that it does occur in the population.

Thanks for clearing this all up,
Justin


----------



## Baltimore Bryan (Sep 6, 2006)

I think this is a female toboga island, I never got a positive ID. Sorry for the bad pics, I can't figure out how to eliminate the cloudy white looking eye when I take the picture. If you have any suggestions I could try taking more pics if needed. Hope they help.


----------



## laylow (Apr 6, 2009)

Marcus at Simply Natural Dart Frogs has a pretty good collection of pics. Give his site a try: sndartfrogs.com


----------



## jdart16 (Jun 5, 2008)

Im looking for more than just one pic of each morph but thanks laylow.

Awesome pic bryan, any chance I can get some of your Costa Ricans?

Justin


----------



## Cerrito Tropical (Dec 29, 2009)

On Taboga Island we have a small B&B Inn (look for cerrito tropical panama; or taboga island hotel) and we have good access beside our Inn to the green and black taboga dendrobates auratus.

We are very busy right now but if you contact me in a couple of weeks I can get some photos.


----------

